# 20 Gallon Update



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

*20 Gallon Update 3.10.06 ADA style*









Larger image click here


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Great growth with the t5, which one do you think is mor effective? MH and PC combo or t5?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

On a 20 gallon I would say T5. I'm running 2x24 watts. Its feeling like more light than that, but I love the momentume the tank has right now. I was running 110W on this tank before. I like how the glosso is growing in under less light, its a smaller leaf size and it compliments the smaller tank. On anything bigger, I would like to know the answer to that question.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yea t5 is way lower compared to the MH, why is that?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> Yea t5 is way lower compared to the MH, why is that?


 Can you explain what you mean turtlehead? Are you referring to the leaf size of glosso or the momentum of Greg's tank?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what I meant was hieght from the top of the tank.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

looks sweet man.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks. Metal Halides produce more heat, so they need to be higher, so that your tank doesn't overheat. Why that is? Maybe T5's are more efficient at converting energy (less of the energy turns to heat)? I don't know.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

wow, I might try it then.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Finally tried to get some nice shots. I need to read up on the photography articles. My buddy is coming over tomorrow with a nicer camera, and he knows more than I do.

"*Garden statue*"









The setup,


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

very nice so far, I think you have the concept of photographing in mind.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

looks awesome man even better in person thaough :razz:


----------

